# Fish Lake



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

We went to Fish Lake earlier this week. First time to this area. We caught some rainbows and ignored the rain to the extent that we could. No pictures, nothing outstamding. However, some folks are having fun with the Macks. A couple of the hands that man the docks seem to have it down. One of them had caught Macks over twenty pounds, two days in a row. I don't know what the lure is called, but it is a relatively new one that is jointed, large and in a rainbow pattern.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Probably some kind of new swim bait in rainbow or an ac plug they seem to be doing well this year long lining trolling just out from the weed bed,Guess all this rain has kept the water cool enough that they haven't went deep yet? I need to get my butt down there!

Thanks for the report.

fnf 8)


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I wonder where those dock hands picked that trick up................


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I heard some guy from Cedar City comes up there and kills them.with them AC plugs.
and then he brings them fish in and the guy's on the docks ask him what he was running and go buy them 30.00 lures.You know the bad thing is them boys are up there all the time running them right by the same fish every day.

Chris do you think they will lose there appeal to the big boys if they get caught on them to many times?

When you headed up next?

Thank,FNF 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, with everyone and their dog fishing with the same thing, the good fishing is #'ed in days. You can only let so mant people know about a good thing, it just takes one to end it, forever.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Yes, with everyone and their dog fishing with the same thing, the good fishing is #'ed in days. You can only let so mant people know about a good thing, it just takes one to end it, forever.


+1 and its sad cus some people just want to help others out and it totally backfires.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Guys! The fisherman catches the fish? having a good lure helps,but chris is the only one that can show the proof? I frequent this site and others to see how the fishing is,I also like to share information,isn't that what we all want to do is catch fish have fun with friends and family.


I wasn't takeing pop shot's just wondering how he looks at it.The guy is a **** good fisherman I have been getting a little here and there and I will go out and try it,I have trolled before I think I can catch big fish with the right lure,he has it down,got to love it man.

tight line chris.

fnf 8)


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe on certain waters this logic is true..
but what do you say about artificial flies? worm/bobber? power bait? other cranks/swim baits? all these lures, and techniques have been working for dang near ever, and people still catch fish. the bottom line is, fish get hungry, so they eat. i dont know if i buy that a fish will get smart to a lure and stop biting.
my favorite lure to ust at the berry was invented over 50 years ago, and has been trolled by numerous people every year all over that lake since then. still works like a champ. 
sorry, didnt mean to steal the thread or take away from anyone who knocks the crap out of the big macs at fish lake 8)


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> all these lures, and techniques have been working for dang near ever, and people still catch fish. the bottom line is, fish get hungry, so they eat. i dont know if i buy that a fish will get smart to a lure and stop biting.


Agreed, I have caught the same fish three times on the same fly in the same day (once it broke me off at the net and I caught it a couple hours later and got my fly back). Some fish never learn... 8)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

deadicated1 said:


> my favorite lure to use at the berry was invented over 50 years ago


Well that may be true but most trout that are fifty years old I bet wouldn't hit that lure,I'm talking Macs they get big for a reason they wont just hit anything after getting that big.
Good old stawberry wobblers haven't fished that thing for ever.Guess I should break it out and see if I can catch a lunker.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't know what to expect for the coming years, the fish in there are constantly seeing lures of all shapes,sizes, colors etc so you bet there is a learning curve. They'll get smart to them and the ones that don't will end up on someones wall or laid across the barbecue.....i guess. I'll guarantee the end result is a negative in any case, at least for those who want to enjoy catching macs there more than once or twice in their life. Smarter big fish, or less big fish. If anyone wants to point fingers don't point them here. I don't think it's my fault that people want to catch fish like i have up there and are willing to spend money and ask questions and snoop around to figure it out (are you sure you've figured it out?). Such is the game, the best of us will get better the copycats and wannabes will stay behind and wait for someone to put them in the know instead of doing it on their own...


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Interesting discussion.

To each his own is my belief. 
I don't think its a big deal to share techniques and reports on here if the water being reported on can take the pressure.

If someone would rather keep reports and techniques to themselves, thats OK too.

I also don't think that fish big or small have the ability to reason anything out or believe that they can think things through....AT ALL. If they do, we probably should aquaint ourselves with them as our equal and treat them as such.

Conservation is and will always be important, however some folks have different ideas and thoughts about this, and this to is OK by me. Its folks that have no consideration for anything but themselves that are scary, but they, also for the most part, (*unless they are fish and game hogs*) don't pose much of a threat to fish and game as they don't have the appreciation or skills to begin with.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't think anyone is pointing fingers. But to post a certain lure over a public forum is pretty sketchy. Who cares if it is trout, but 50 year old lake trout? I am also all about sharing technics, ideas, etc. etc. but I will not tell anyone over this forum the type of lure to cast, when to cast, how to reel in, etc. It is just not us reading this info, I would dare to say thousands lurk for such information. Good post Chris, well thought out and acurate. To me sharing information on macs is a lot like sharing information about your favorite deer hunting spot. Once that spot goes public, you better find a new one, or in this case a new jig.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know whether to start a different thread or not but I guess since this thread was a good starting point.......


Who all believes that a lure can be used so much by so many people (scenerio mentioned in this thread by "blabbing" what lure works in a certain location) that it stops working for the sole reason of other people using it on the same water?


It's my personal belief that there are so many factors involved that I would have a difficult time believing the above statement. Presentation is huge. Presentation amoung so many other things and factors are just as important. I couldn't even begin to list what works and doesnt and why. 
If there were indeed a lure that would catch fish in any or at least most situations consistently and with any presentation, it would indeed be a secret worth keeping to yourself or marketed and made an overnight billionaire. 


If I'm wrong Chris I guess is screwed and needs to look for and find that new "magic bullet" lure/plug that can never be mass produced or maybe even created by himself to elliminate mass use. He then needs to fish by himself, quit posting on public forums, fish away from everyone else, keep his mouth shut even when talking to supposed friends, and swear to punishment of death no one ever leak it out if anyone were to learn of the identification of this lure either on purpose or by accident. And last but most important, Chis needs to carry a side arm and bags of quick cement to build concrete Nike's for those who cant be trusted.

It's just my opinion, but I think someone found the button to push with Chris and nothing more.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Also remember we are talking about a fish they no longer stalk in the lake, plus to get to size it takes a good ten years, so if you are comfortable fishing with the same thing everyone else is then so be it.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Also remember we are talking about a fish they no longer stalk in the lake, plus to get to size it takes a good ten years, so if you are comfortable fishing with the same thing everyone else is then so be it.


As with any mass produced lure/plug there's a pretty good chance you are fishing with the same/similar lure as everyone else.


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

Fish Lake .... Did someone say Fish Lake.... No Spawn either.... YEA


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

scubadown16 said:


> Fish Lake .... Did someone say Fish Lake.... No Spawn either.... YEA


[attachment=0:27yc7epo]pancake-bunny.jpg[/attachment:27yc7epo]


----------

